
Canonical's new Ubuntu tablet can also be your PC - reddotX
http://www.theverge.com/2016/2/4/10914004/canonical-m10-ubuntu-tablet-convergence
======
seren
Even for all the questionable technical choices Canonical have taken, I am
happy there is still a company experimenting and pushing forward the "Linux
Desktop".

Even if it looks a bit gimmicky, I split my time in half between a desk and a
lab for quick tests, often I end up crouching with my laptop on my knees just
to check a few line of code I have just written.

------
jbob2000
It's not going to do them any favours to "share a vision with Microsoft".
Tablet sales are declining and Microsoft barely has 10% of the tablet market.
I get that Continuum is cool, and so is mobile Ubuntu, but from what I can
see, the market doesn't care about these things.

